# Idaho Falls (snake river)



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone hunt the snake around Idaho Falls? Got any tips?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Go to AM Falls and pay the tribe to use their blinds. They are slaughtering them up there right now.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I would but doesnt that run around $500 to do that?? On a budget and would like to find some public ground I have a boat and can run the river or any marsh that is still open.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:shock: $750 for us.. http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunt ... _Fort_Hall
It will still cost you around $85 for a non res license. Idaho is amazing though.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Is Ft Hall worth it? Any Ideas for public access?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I grew up in the IF area. There are better spots to hunt waterfowl on the Snake then around IF. If you're going up there to just hunt waterfowl, I'd go else where like between AM Falls and CJ Strike.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a duck boat and if you know of any boat launches in that area that would be awesome PM me if your willing to share and I am willing to invite into the duck blind and a ride up in exchange for good info.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

be carefeul with boats,, I haven't been up there but heard the ice flows in some areas are real dangerous if you haven't run the snake before...


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

I sure the big water around Burley will be froze or will freeze in the next day or so. Cold temps up there next few days!
Travis


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The river near Blackfoot was running straight ice chunks and thick slush as of a few days ago. By now, it may be jammed up in many spots.
R


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it hard to get access??


----------

